# Got my mount back.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not the best pictures as it was dark when i got the fish so the flash changed the color a little but you get the pictures.
It is a skin mount of the Cutt I got at the berry back in October. 24.5 inches, little over 5 pounds.

Before:
[attachment=3:2038vpeb]P1010776.JPG[/attachment:2038vpeb]
[attachment=4:2038vpeb]P1010770.JPG[/attachment:2038vpeb]

After:
[attachment=2:2038vpeb]P1020118.JPG[/attachment:2038vpeb]
[attachment=1:2038vpeb]P1020121.JPG[/attachment:2038vpeb]
[attachment=0:2038vpeb]P1020124.JPG[/attachment:2038vpeb]

I like how the gill plates are that same iridescent color and the fins are also the same as the live fish.
This fish was my biggest trout to date. One of my goals this year is to get a 35 or better. I have a few honey holes that just may do it. One for Browns that looks likely.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sweet Nortah! Nice looking mount!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice looking mount, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking mount, Nor-tah. Glad it came out well! Awesome fish too.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

SWEEEET fish and a very nice mount to boot. Congrats Nor-Tah!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Kyle... thats gorgeous. 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice looking, man. 35"? thats quite the goal.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It came out looking pretty good! Are you sure you didn't mean your goal was 25? I can think of very few places that would hold a 35 inch fish.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Nice looking, man. 35"? thats quite the goal.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You better head north young man- north


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Money well spent dude, It looks great. I like all the details on the head and fins!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Nor-tah, great looking fish. Congrats.

So, I've got a few questions. I have no clue how these fish mounts work. You mentioned skin mount.....can I assume it's the actual skin of the fish you caught stretched over some type of plastic mount? Do you have any basic details about how it was done? What does something like that cost (ballpark)? Thanks and congrats again on a nice fish and mount!


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

hope you don't mind me answering this one Nor-tah.

sliverflick- this is for a skin mount. I'll try to do this in a nutshell...hehe
- first thing first is to take as many pics of caught fish. close ups, any detail,etc...
- then as quick as you can dry it off completely. It's mostly the fishes pattern that you're trying to keep which will maintain if all slime coat is gone. You can use almost anything from the shirt off your back to newspaper to dirt off the ground. The best thing we've found is (believe this one) Borax. Aids very well in drying the fish but please note, do NOT put Borax on the head as it will shrink the head rendering it sometimes useless in making a mold of original head.
- in my cases after the borax I usually rub it off and put on a second coat then wrap coated fish in paper towels. Then plastic bags, double triple bag. 
- keep fish chilled (cooler/fridge) until you can get it to taxidermist. DO NOT allow it to get wet again.
- a good skin mount the skin will usually go into a bowl of degreaser for some days to get all oil out of skin
- a reproduction of original head is made
- then a styrofoam body is continually carved until it exactly matches the original wrap of skin.
- repo of head plastered back on and blended in 
- fins are pinned out while fish dries for some time then finally painted

I've seen mounts go from $10 per inch to $25 per inch


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks FF!! I couldnt have said it better. Taxidermists almost always charge by the inch so you have a real good idea how much it will be based on how long your fish was. I paid about right in the middle of where he said. I feel it was a fair price and that our taxidermist really listened to what I had to say. 

The other option for a fish mount is a fiberglass replica. I have no idea on the cost. This is for catch and release guys who dont want to kill a big fish. They take measurments of different parts of the fishes body and take pictures and then the tax goes from there and recreated your fish. I am SO glad I did a skin mount. I feel like its the actual fish I caught and I think thats really cool. Good luck getting a big one!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugly sucker


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

FLYFSHR, thanks for the how-to info of the skin mount and good tips....this info will be handy to know if I manage to land a hog-daddy like Nor-Tah did. Thx!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks great! Props buddy!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome dude!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice, is that your cabin? Where the pictures were taken, that is.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice, is that your cabin? Where the pictures were taken, that is.


Im a 24 year old college student so I cant afford a cabin.... yet. Its my Parents cabin. Its at sundance. There are some more pics of the walls in the thread called "lets see your trophy room."


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

24, **** I'm old enough to be your dad. :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful mount, very nice job there!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work on the mount and great catch.


----------

